# East Devils Lake



## FishForFun (Mar 16, 2005)

Is there an access to East Devils Lake, if so where is it.

Thanks,


----------



## Bushwacker (Mar 30, 2003)

No there isn't a boat ramp/access. Just launch at East Bay Camp Ground or the Black Tiger ramp and drive through the new bridge. The building of the bridge has somewhat fixed the problem. At least we can get there now.


----------

